# Aurora and her goofy sleeping habits



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Heh, Aurora loves sleeping in poses that just don't look comfortable (I should get a pic of how she sleeps in her crate). I really think this pic could be turned into an "lolcat" style pic but I can't think of a good caption (I'm not good at stuff like that).


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

That is to funny! Great pic


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

my husky pup keno sleeps all crazy like that, anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## akitalover09 (Jun 10, 2009)

Our dogs must be related because Zoey sleeps like that. always.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

My husky sleep like that, too.
Also a samoyed mix and another husky that I had. 
I think they sleep like that when it gets hot for them.
When I lower my ac he would turn into a ball.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

baorb said:


> My husky sleep like that, too.
> Also a samoyed mix and another husky that I had.
> I think they sleep like that when it gets hot for them.
> When I lower my ac he would turn into a ball.


Maybe. She does the ball thing too (she curls up so tightly into a ball sometimes you'd think she was a cat. I know my friend's greyhounds couldn't even possibley curl up as tightly as she does).

Yeah, but it's been getting warmer here and she's doing the stretch out thing right now (just not so goofy looking at the moment).


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha my dog is weird like that too!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well she looks really happy! She's really cute too!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Haha! How cute! I love the weird positions they get into...

Kaya does both the ball (although she usually has her nose tucked under her tail too):









And the crazy:


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh my god, that last pose is exactly how Aurora will sleep in her crate sometimes. I don't know how she's comfortable like that. I mean I swear your dog is mimicking mine! And Aurora does the nose under tail thing but I always read that's a Husky thing to keep themselves warm out in the snow (why they have bushy tails, she does have a lot of Husky).


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Now he won't go in his crate anymore, I lost his red blanket.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

tigress said:


> Oh my god, that last pose is exactly how Aurora will sleep in her crate sometimes. I don't know how she's comfortable like that. I mean I swear your dog is mimicking mine!


I thought that might have been what you meant when you mentioned her crazy crate positions!  And that is the smaller of our two crates! She prefers that one and even though we try to get her to go in the bigger one, when we say "Get in your crates!" she runs for that one and my smaller dog ends up curled up in a huge crate. Silly dogs!


----------



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

Shiner likes to sleep on his back like so. He also likes to lay on the couch with his head laying over the edge to watch tv. I need to get a picture of that though.


----------

